# '02 Sentra SE-R CD Player Dash Installation Kit *PLEASE HELP*



## MILK6969 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys, first time on this forum and hopefully not the last. I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R and have so far been unsuccessful in finding a dash installation kit for a cd player, if it makes any difference I have an Alpine iDA-X200. I would greatly appreciate any help I can be offered.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

I got mine from best buy


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

also: Parts Express:Metra 99-7414 Nissan Sentra 2000-Up Dash Kit
and: Buy the Metra Nissan Vehicle Wiring Harness and other Car in-dash vehicle wiring harnesses at circuitcity.com


----------



## MILK6969 (Dec 29, 2008)

The only one I could find at any stores (Wal-Mart, Best Buy, Circuit City, etc.) was a dynex, and it's only for stacked systems, which the SE-R is not. I was very successful in finding a wiring harness, made by Scosche. The link you posted looks like it'll work perfectly. I greatly appreciate the assistance saint. Thanks!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You don't indicate where you live, but any store that sells and installs head units should have them or can get them.


----------



## dskiff (Jan 7, 2009)

I could'nt Find any in wallmart so i bought from ebay.. like 10 bucks shipped...


----------

